# FSOT: HP Laptop 3.2GHz 1.5GB ram 80GB HD Radeon 9600 128MB video card



## ill0gicalx

FOR SALE HP Pavillion zx5280us Notebook PC


~3.2 GHz Intel Pentium 4 processor 800MHz FSB, and 512KB L2 cache 
~15.4" Widescreen Display
~Microsoft Windows XP Professional Edition
~80 GB hard drive
~1536(1.5GB) MB DDR SDRAM
~ATI MOBILITY RADEON 128MB 9600 graphics
~DVD+R/RW and CD-RW combo drive 
~5-in-1 integrated Digital Media Reader for Secure Digital cards, MultiMediaCard, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro or SmartMedia cards
~3 Universal Serial Bus (USB) 2.0, 1 notebook expansion port, 1 IEEE 1394 (FireWire)
~Internal Harman Kardon® speakers; AC audio link, 16-bit Sound Blaster® Pro-compatible audio, volume control buttons and mute button
~15.4" WXGA high-definition display which provides a 22% larger picture for DVD films 
~54g integrated 802.11 b/g wireless LAN


comes with all the original software CD's including all the photosmart software and norton antivirus to name a few

Also comes with 12 cell lithium ion battery and AC Battery

Laptop originally had Windows XP Home Edition and only 1GB of memory but i upgraded it to Windows XP Professional and 1.5GB of memory

My asking price for this is $1500. The original tag price is around 2200-2300 dollars. This is a great deal for a Laptop with really good graphics, fast processor, and lots of hard drive space and memory . Also has a pretty fast CD and DVD burner

im also accepting any trades if any good ones come up.. I NEED TO SELL OR TRADE ASAP!

Laptop weighs about 8.1 pounds

AIM: binary STAR xP
Yahoo Messenger: nerdturdxxx
Email: nerdtudxxx@yahoo.com


----------



## ill0gicalx

bump


----------



## kof2000

whats the conditions and is it overclocked? i highest i've seen a laptop for sale in the store is only a 2.8ghz p4.


----------



## ill0gicalx

its about a month old practicaly new still.. and no its not overclocked check this link http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=1017915&sku=H24-ZX5280US .. thats the laptop except i upgraded mines from 1GB memory to 1.5GB and from windows xp home to windows xp pro


----------



## proteus

*trade for laptop*

Invoice
DATE
10/15/2003
INVOICE NO.
81150
BILL TO
J & N Computer Services
3 Railroad Street
Fairport, NY 14450
P.O. NO. Terms
check
Req'd Ship Date
11/21/2003
Sold By
Dean
CUST. PHONE
239 415 8100
Shipping Notes
PLEASE KEEP THIS INVOICE FOR WARRANTY SUPPORT. JNCS warranties are valid ONLY if a copy of this invoice and RMA number obtained from J NCS is included with product return.
Phone # 888-806-6988
Fax # 585-388-8783
Total DUE SubTot Tax (0.0%) Payments
ITEM DESCRIPTION Picked QTY B/O RATE AMOUNT
bb-X7220
bb-bundle Bare Bones Bundle 1 899.00 899.00
cs-an-p1080 Antec Plus 1080 430W Power Supply 1 39.00 39.00
mb-in-d865perlk Intel D865 PERL w/Firewire, Serial ATA, GIgabit
LAN, Firewire
1 0.00 0.00
prx-in-p4-2.6-800-512 CPU, Intel, 2.6Ghz, 800FSB, 512k Cache, Retail 1 0.00 0.00
disc Customer Discount -45.00 -45.00
xme-32-512 Memory, PC3200 (DDR 400), 512mb 1 0.00 0.00
xme-32-512 Memory, PC3200 (DDR 400), 512mb 1 105.00 105.00
Total 1Gb
hd-mx-sa-080-8 Maxtor Serial ATA 80gb 7200rpm 8mb buffer 1 114.00 114.00
hd-mx-sa-080-8 Maxtor Serial ATA 80gb 7200rpm 8mb buffer 1 20.00 20.00
Set as RAID 0
rm-so-dw-u14a-b Sony DW-U14A OEM DVD Burner
DVD-R/+R/+RW 4X -RW 2X CDRW 16X With
Software (Black Face)
1 189.00 189.00
xxrm-so-dvd-black Sony DVD 16x/48x Black DDU1612 Black 1 49.00 49.00
xfd-so-b Sony 3.5" Floppy Disk Drive, Black Face Plate 1 0.00 0.00
va-ms-fx5200-t128 MSI FX5200-T128, TV Out 8X AGP 1 0.00 0.00
la-bb+ Bare Bones Plus: Assembly of all components
above this line into case. Items below this line are
included in top tray of system box, or packaged
and shipped separately.
1 0.00 0.00
bx-mid Mid-tower Case Box 1 0.00 0.00
ups UPS Ground Service
(Includes shipping/handling/insurance)
1 35.00 35.00
Stealth Barebones X7220 1,405.00
misc VIEWSONIC 19"MNTR.25 BLACK VIE-G90FB 1 299.00 299.00
kb-ms-combo-mm-b Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard & Optical Mouse
Value PK. BLACK MS Part # S82-00001
1 49.00 49.00
misc Anti-static wrist strap 0.00 0.00
Page 1
Invoice
DATE
10/15/2003
INVOICE NO.
81150
J & N Computer Services
3 Railroad Street
Fairport, NY 14450
P.O. NO. Terms
check
Req'd Ship Date
11/21/2003
Sold By
Dean
CUST. PHONE
239 415 8100
Shipping Notes
Page 2
$1,753.00 $0.00 $1,753.00 $0.00 $-1,753.00


----------



## ill0gicalx

alright i'll trade =)


----------



## proteus

*lets trade asap*

How does this work?  I'm  a newbie to this site.  need to get a laptop because of my bus.  I'm going completly mobile.  That is
the only reason i'm trading.

khallel@swfla.rr.com   email asap will give phone #.


----------



## ill0gicalx

well email me your phone number and i will call you


----------

